# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Only one fighting style. The most effective.

## scaredycat

If someone were to only learn 1 fighting style, what would it be?.....
Karate
Muy Thai
BJJ
Wrestling

----------


## Twist

I prefer muay thai as I think standup is the best way to fight. It's arguable that BJJ would be better. Each of them have their place and depend on the opponent though. If I had to only learn one to defend myself I would pick Muay Thai for sure.

----------


## baseline_9

Muay Thai

----------


## workhardgethuge

Depends on if you are looking for....for real world, krav maga is the best hand to hand combat. For MMA its tough....as bjj, mt, and wrestling are all such important aspects.

----------


## omegagboost

gun-jitsu. You'll never lose until you run out of ammo  :Big Grin: .

no seriously muay thai.

----------


## redz

Monster wrestling skills can work with big power, but you really have to be a monster to dominate with it.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I prefer muay thai as I think standup is the best way to fight. It's arguable that BJJ would be better. Each of them have their place and depend on the opponent though. If I had to only learn one to defend myself I would pick Muay Thai for sure.


i agree with muay thai for real world. I'm not going to try and pull guard in a parking lot or bar fight

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

I'm a decent wrestler and have rolled with some decent BJJ guys. The problem I have is that they can fight dirty off of their back. I've now transitioned into learning more about BJJ.

----------


## scaredycat

Most wrestlers put BJJ guys right were they want to be.

----------


## DaGunz

From your list, Muay Thai would be the best martial art to learn for real world self defense. 

Brazilian Jiu-Jistu and Wrestling only works in compititions with rules. For instance, while a BJJ or Wrestler is trying to grapple you or grab hold of your arm for an arm bar, a quick strike to the throat or eyes would end the fight; but you can't do that in a UFC like compition. Another example, how is a BJJ or Wrestler going to fight off five friends of the guy who he is trying to apply a choke hold on?  :Aajack:  It just doesn't work outside of the ring.

Karate has the potential to be effective, if you know how to use it, properly. The problem is, it has become all about forms competition, so not many people know how to actually use it for real combat. I've come across many Karate guys that have a bunch of degrees on their black belts, and know a thousand different techniques, but can't effectively apply them in combat. 

With that said, fighting and the ability to do a flip with a kick have nothing to do with one another. Being able to throw a punch means nothing unless you know exactly when and where to throw it. In other words, it's not the technique of a martial art that wins the fight; it is the knowledge of how and when to use it.

By the way, my favorite combat system is EWTO Wing Tsun. :Bbiwin:

----------


## stang

wrestling you can use it to not be taken down or you can take someone down and ground n pound
Bjj would be number 2
Boxing but you better know how to not be taken down or you sol

----------


## stang

It takes years to be a good in wrestling or bjj boxing is pretty basic and easy to pick up..

----------


## xavierlafleur

I've heard this question asked all around the world. From what I have seen it isn't the "Art" being studied but the fighter who studies that makes the difference. I've known Karate Blackbelts with 20 years of training and Shaolin Monks who were great at Kata but couldn't beat up my grandmother in a real fight. I had a friend in Bangkok who had never training in any fighting style and never worked out but he got into a real street fight with a Thai Muay Thai champion and my friend kicked his butt. 

The dojo or the ring is one world but in a real fight it's how much man you are that counts the most.
If I had to choose a fighting style as the best it would be Western Boxing.

----------


## GZA

I think really all this stuff is arbitrary, you could come up with a name for a fighting style that encompasses everything and that would be best depending on the person who used it (because yes, the man using the style means a lot), at the very least you could say (well such and such fighting style also contains all the elements of x y and z fighting styles plus more so it is most effective... Everyone really knows the least limited fighting style in terms of scope is best, because really there's always a situation where such and such technique or strategy would work best against such and such opponent and/or move they are trying to pull off etc. So really having all the techniques at your disposal and knowing when and in what situation to employ such techniques would make you best, and let's not forget that all mma type fighting systems limit themselves in terms of things like eye jabs (dirty moves) as well as limiting your use of weapons... after that comes firearms and the like... really by saying "what's the best system that only uses your own body and limits itself to not using swords, armor, firearms etc." you are automatically adding rules and formulating a "situation" as to what you have at your disposal when a battle happens. So really none of this leads to a "truly best" definition of a fighting style there is only "the best for this situation" and "these set of rules and limitations on what you can do in said battle" In the end a head general of the most powerful military on earth would have the best "fighting style known to man", anything else and then you're just limiting the power of a single humans ability to destroy in one form or fashion... brain power is a weapon as well and thus so is all the technology we have developed for warfare. We aren't primitive animals who have yet to discover the use of weapons to make your killing power superior to other living beings... long ago we discovered spears and weapons and that's what has set humans apart from other animals... It is only with brain power that a human being is capable of defeating any animal ever lived... when we decide to limit ourselves to "only hands and feet and no eye gouging etc." it's really just a sport and not representative of using truly everything you have at your disposal to destroy your opponent. If we decide to willingly limit this power then good luck defeating any grizzly bear or lion etc. with any hand to hand "fighting style" you can think of. In other words this whole debate is just a matter of semantics and arbitrary rules and limitations... I can think of a variety of limits and limitations on various forms of fighting such that boxing coudl be best, wrestling could be best, heck I could even think of some rules and limitations that would make "fighting with using only your pinky finger" the best fighting style if the rules and limitations you wish to employ favored that form of fighting. In the end it's "cool and manly" to think of ourselves as physical warriors, but as a species we're all pretty much weaklings compared to a large variety of animals. Let's just take all these fighting styles for what they are, which is simply a "sport" because other wize in any real fight to the death, no rules would apply including the use of firearms etc.  :Wink:  (don't get me wrong I've been training in martial arts almost all my life  :Smilie:  but this is just the reality  :Wink:

----------


## l2elapse

muay thai

----------


## quarry206

> i agree with muay thai for real world. I'm not going to try and pull guard in a parking lot or bar fight


this is how i was viewing it also..

----------


## dec11

> I've heard this question asked all around the world. From what I have seen it isn't the "Art" being studied but the fighter who studies that makes the difference. I've known Karate Blackbelts with 20 years of training and Shaolin Monks who were great at Kata but couldn't beat up my grandmother in a real fight. I had a friend in Bangkok who *had never training in any fighting style and never worked out but he got into a real street fight with a Thai Muay Thai champion and my friend kicked his butt.* 
> 
> The dojo or the ring is one world but in a real fight it's how much man you are that counts the most.
> If I had to choose a fighting style as the best it would be Western Boxing.


i dont believe this for a second, ive ran with some very good street fighters and not one of them would hold a candle to some of the pro and even amateur muay thai fighters in the club i train in

----------


## Twist

> i dont believe this for a second, ive ran with some very good street fighters and not one of them would hold a candle to some of the pro and even amateur muay thai fighters in the club i train in


I agree. Unless he hit him with a bottle or the guy was shit faced drunk...

----------


## dec11

> I agree. Unless he hit him with a bottle or the guy was shit faced drunk...


now, im no 1st rate scrapper but i can handle myself, i was sparring with a guy who's only been training MT for 6mths and i could not get near him, in a real situation he'd of crucified me

----------


## Twist

BUt what if he was shit faced drunk and you hit him with a bottle? 

What if you charged him, took a hit or two, tackled and ground and pound? There's some guys I spar with who are better than me but I could beat the crap out of them because I am bigger. I'll just rush and take a few, grab clothes with one hand and smash with the other. Without gloves I can punch right through someones guard. street fights are still different than MT.

----------


## dec11

> BUt what if he was shit faced drunk and you hit him with a bottle? 
> 
> What if you charged him, took a hit or two, tackled and ground and pound? There's some guys I spar with who are better than me but I could beat the crap out of them because I am bigger. I'll just rush and take a few, grab clothes with one hand and smash with the other. Without gloves I can punch right through someones guard. street fights are still different than MT.


i was bursting at him lol, he was just deflecting my weight against me no matter what angle i approached from

im not easily impressed and do agree its diff on the street, but i know for a fact i wouldnt have a prayer against some of these guys let alone a champion fighter, as mr flower described.

as for a drunk, they arent a problem, drunks are basically defenceless and easy to chuck around, i deal with them 5 nights a week lol

----------


## Twist

You must be telegraphing your punches too much. What do your coaches say you need to work on?

----------


## Slinjim

I think for real world combat krav maga is the most effective

----------


## dec11

> You must be telegraphing your punches too much. What do your coaches say you need to work on?


it was during grappling and clinch work, so no punches involved mate, well except for him banging me on the forehead afew times to remind me of my guard lol

----------


## Twist

> I think for real world combat krav maga is the most effective


I would think if it was the most effective then ufc fighters would use it. 




> it was during grappling and clinch work, so no punches involved mate, well except for him banging me on the forehead afew times to remind me of my guard lol


 You must be weak. Jk bro

----------


## dec11

> I would think if it was the most effective then ufc fighters would use it. 
> 
> 
> You must be weak. Jk bro


the prob is i use my strength instinctively and then burn out

----------


## Twist

Are you getting tired and winded real fast? Like your muscle takes too much energy up? Or are you just working harder than you should be because you're new?

----------


## choker28

in the real world,Krav maga or Thai.in competition including MMA Bjj world be the best bet

----------


## dec11

> Are you getting tired and winded real fast? Like your muscle takes too much energy up? Or are you just working harder than you should be because you're new?


muscle takes the zap outa me, i prob go at it alittle too hard also.

----------


## l2elapse

if youre fighting for pure self defense then Krav Maga hands down

----------


## dec11

> if youre fighting for pure self defense then Krav Maga hands down


had been looking into this b4 i went muay thai, the problem i saw was that it seemed to be run in a block over 6wks or you could do a full day (in dublin). how the hell could someone get proficient in a martial art in that time frame? thats what put me off it, seemed a bit like a scam and a quick buck for 'instructors' from various back grounds, i read up that some of these come from other martial arts and they do crash courses in krav maga and boom, they're accredited instructors

----------


## Sicko

> I think really all this stuff is arbitrary, you could come up with a name for a fighting style that encompasses everything and that would be best depending on the person who used it (because yes, the man using the style means a lot), at the very least you could say (well such and such fighting style also contains all the elements of x y and z fighting styles plus more so it is most effective... Everyone really knows the least limited fighting style in terms of scope is best, because really there's always a situation where such and such technique or strategy would work best against such and such opponent and/or move they are trying to pull off etc. So really having all the techniques at your disposal and knowing when and in what situation to employ such techniques would make you best, and let's not forget that all mma type fighting systems limit themselves in terms of things like eye jabs (dirty moves) as well as limiting your use of weapons... after that comes firearms and the like... really by saying "what's the best system that only uses your own body and limits itself to not using swords, armor, firearms etc." you are automatically adding rules and formulating a "situation" as to what you have at your disposal when a battle happens. So really none of this leads to a "truly best" definition of a fighting style there is only "the best for this situation" and "these set of rules and limitations on what you can do in said battle" In the end a head general of the most powerful military on earth would have the best "fighting style known to man", anything else and then you're just limiting the power of a single humans ability to destroy in one form or fashion... brain power is a weapon as well and thus so is all the technology we have developed for warfare. We aren't primitive animals who have yet to discover the use of weapons to make your killing power superior to other living beings... long ago we discovered spears and weapons and that's what has set humans apart from other animals... It is only with brain power that a human being is capable of defeating any animal ever lived... when we decide to limit ourselves to "only hands and feet and no eye gouging etc." it's really just a sport and not representative of using truly everything you have at your disposal to destroy your opponent. If we decide to willingly limit this power then good luck defeating any grizzly bear or lion etc. with any hand to hand "fighting style" you can think of. In other words this whole debate is just a matter of semantics and arbitrary rules and limitations... I can think of a variety of limits and limitations on various forms of fighting such that boxing coudl be best, wrestling could be best, heck I could even think of some rules and limitations that would make "fighting with using only your pinky finger" the best fighting style if the rules and limitations you wish to employ favored that form of fighting. In the end it's "cool and manly" to think of ourselves as physical warriors, but as a species we're all pretty much weaklings compared to a large variety of animals. Let's just take all these fighting styles for what they are, which is simply a "sport" because other wize in any real fight to the death, no rules would apply including the use of firearms etc.  (don't get me wrong I've been training in martial arts almost all my life  but this is just the reality


After that long winded read i wanna kick your ass!!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Sicko

I would def go with MT as it gives you the immediate advantage on the street because you are trained and ready for an attack. In almost all cases on the street first strike designates the pace and outcome of the fight. If you try and take me down from the start you are gonna get the shit kicked out of you..You need to set up the take down with some strikes..and even then there are many variables that can make this effective or not.so therefore having striking skills such as those developed in MT would be the best chance in winning a fight. IMO.

----------


## Twist

> if youre fighting for pure self defense then Krav Maga hands down


I did Hapkido before and although they are different someone good at muay thai would beat their ass. They would never get close enough to use their techniques.

----------


## GZA

I think a lot of this comes down to which particular fight but truly i've seen many great grapplers not be able to deal with somone with good standup and a decent takedown defence... and at the same time for all the people voting MT... we have to remind ourselves what gracie used to be able to do to all the other (standaup)styles before they knew to gaurd against takedowns etc... So nowadays when people say MT they mean "with a takedown defence" but technically MT in it's purest form does not concern itself with takedown defence (save using strikes) so nowadays most purported "standup fighters" are at least adding takedown defence to their repitoire ... so it's not really just pure MT you are doing... Don't get me wrong, I'd vote the same way (MT) If I had to but at the same time keeping in mind that a standup fighter who has no clue to expect a ground game (like most used to fight pre MMA era) will most likely easily loose to a ground fighter (as we saw in the early ufc days) nowadays it's pretty hard to find people who purely do one or the other, they'd be stupid to not learn from all we have seen in the growing sport up until today.. Pretty much nowadays everyone trains in everything to some degree..

----------


## DeniZen

> I did Hapkido before and although they are different someone good at muay thai would beat their ass. They would never get close enough to use their techniques.


I agree I new to mma but Krav Maga and Hapkido look only useful in a street fight if you opponent agrees to not fight back lol

----------


## Twist

> I think a lot of this comes down to which particular fight but truly i've seen many great grapplers not be able to deal with somone with good standup and a decent takedown defence... and at the same time for all the people voting MT... we have to remind ourselves what gracie used to be able to do to all the other (standaup)styles before they knew to gaurd against takedowns etc... So nowadays when people say MT they mean "with a takedown defence" but technically MT in it's purest form does not concern itself with takedown defence (save using strikes) so nowadays most purported "standup fighters" are at least adding takedown defence to their repitoire ... so it's not really just pure MT you are doing... Don't get me wrong, I'd vote the same way (MT) If I had to but at the same time keeping in mind that a standup fighter who has no clue to expect a ground game (like most used to fight pre MMA era) will most likely easily loose to a ground fighter (as we saw in the early ufc days) nowadays it's pretty hard to find people who purely do one or the other, they'd be stupid to not learn from all we have seen in the growing sport up until today.. Pretty much nowadays everyone trains in everything to some degree..


If a guy who only knows ground work is fighting a guy who only knows MT I would put my money on the guy who knows MT. Someone just balls out rushes a guy who knows MT is gonna get kicked, kneed, or punched pretty hard.

----------


## dec11

> If a guy who only knows ground work is fighting a guy who only knows MT I would put my money on the guy who knows MT. Someone just balls out rushes a guy who knows MT is gonna get kicked, *kneed*, or punched pretty hard.


was practising this the other night in a rush situation, a simple side step, arm across back of assailant's neck, use his weight and momentum and boom, goodbye. a simple 3 part movement, but seriously effective

----------


## Twist

> was practising this the other night in a rush situation, a simple side step, arm across back of assailant's neck, use his weight and momentum and boom, goodbye. a simple 3 part movement, but seriously effective


I honestly haven't even practiced knees at all. Only once and that was on pads. I have done all kicks with majority in boxing. How do you like knees? I find it really hard to open my hips up and turn my body. Real tight hips.

----------


## dec11

> I honestly haven't even practiced knees at all. Only once and that was on pads. I have done all kicks with majority in boxing. How do you like knees? I find it really hard to open my hips up and turn my body. Real tight hips.


yeah i find the thrust difficult, hips are still very tight. i liked tht particular knee strike as it was a flying knee across the assailants body and i could put masses of power into it, the only technique was the side sweep and arm in behind the neck to pull him down and forward into the knee. nxt time some twat puts his arm out towards me on a door they're getting that for def lol

----------


## Sicko

> I think a lot of this comes down to which particular fight but truly i've seen many great grapplers not be able to deal with somone with good standup and a decent takedown defence... and at the same time for all the people voting MT... we have to remind ourselves what gracie used to be able to do to all the other (standaup)styles before they knew to gaurd against takedowns etc... So nowadays when people say MT they mean "with a takedown defence" but technically MT in it's purest form does not concern itself with takedown defence (save using strikes) so nowadays most purported "standup fighters" are at least adding takedown defence to their repitoire ... so it's not really just pure MT you are doing... Don't get me wrong, I'd vote the same way (MT) If I had to but at the same time keeping in mind that a standup fighter who has no clue to expect a ground game (like most used to fight pre MMA era) will most likely easily loose to a ground fighter (as we saw in the early ufc days) nowadays it's pretty hard to find people who purely do one or the other, they'd be stupid to not learn from all we have seen in the growing sport up until today.. Pretty much nowadays everyone trains in everything to some degree..


The only issue I have with this is the fact that I grew up way before any of this MMA hype was even dreamed of. And when i got into a fight it took what ever direction it took. In other words what I am saying is you had to be prepared for whatever the guy you were fighting came at you with..There was no specific name or style for the "technique" used it was just how that dude fought..(outside of the few karate guys you would run into every once in a while) so the point is MT is the better one to know because fighting starts out on your feet as a striking game and then "can" move into take down and grappling, but that is just part of what the fight can end up being. Knowing how to strike will always be the foundation to winning a fight with no "rules" or referees.

----------


## Twist

Dec is gonna lose his job the better at MT he gets. He can't wait to use this stuff

----------


## Sicko

> Dec is gonna lose his job the better at MT he gets. He can't wait to use this stuff


Hunh..he is going to go from *defuse* the problem to *Abuse* the patron..heheheheh...

----------


## dec11

> Dec is gonna lose his job the better at MT he gets. He can't wait to use this stuff


dec gets taken of doors at a rate of 1 every 2 months as it is, for violent behaviour lol.

----------


## dec11

> Hunh..he is going to go from *defuse* the problem to *Abuse* the patron..heheheheh...


abuse to defuse is unfortunatly the way it works around dublin lol

----------


## Sicko

> abuse to defuse is unfortunatly the way it works around dublin lol


Aint nuthin wrong with it as long as management doesnt condemn you for it.
I was a pit bouncer at a hardcore venue club for a minute and they were real particular at the way you escorted out troublemakers. 
Which made life real difficult due to the extremely violent nature of almost all encounters..Funny the only rules in the pit were no high kicking into the crowd, and you were not allowed to square off and box with anyone. As long as the hitting and kicking was done in the form of what is called "dancing" there was no problem with knocking the other guy/girl out...heheheh..Good times every night!!!

----------


## dec11

> Aint nuthin wrong with it as long as management doesnt condemn you for it.
> I was a pit bouncer at a hardcore venue club for a minute and they were real particular at the way you escorted out troublemakers. 
> Which made life real difficult due to the extremely violent nature of almost all encounters..Funny the only rules in the pit were no high kicking into the crowd, and you were not allowed to square off and box with anyone. As long as the hitting and kicking was done in the form of what is called "dancing" there was no problem with knocking the other guy/girl out...heheheh..Good times every night!!!


lol, its so fvckin PC here now, you darent lift a finger, i got attacked afew weeks ago and battered crap outa both of them and the owner asked for me to be removed, the camera clearly showed them starting on me and i chased them and got them off camera. i was like wtf??? appar here if you get hit you're just supposed to turn the other cheek, fvck that!! 

i need outa this work, i just cant take crap off ppl without standing up to 'em, if i dont, it bothers me for days

----------


## dec11

everytime we good a good thread going some spammer [email protected] starts to ruin it. fvckin a$$holes

----------


## scaredycat

Me too. I didn't even get through it. Blah, blah, blah...

----------


## GZA

Yeah I pretty much agree with you and the other MT voters (like I said i'd probably vote for MT as well If I had to pick one). I also grew up training long before UFC 1 and such and used to concentrate mostly as a striker (although I did know some ground stuff here and there... ) I was just pretty surprized to see gracie clean house against what seemed to be pretty much anyone until people became more accustomed and prepared for the ground game. To me it was sort of a paradigm shift in the martial arts world.. becasue of gracie and the UFC etc. That makes me think twice before I rush to judgement about what exactly is best because pretty much all of gracies fights (at first) were exactly what we're talking about and he pretty much won them all. I'd like to think I would have been reasonably prepared for the ground game but unless I personally fought the guy I cant really say for sure. But of course it would be pretty crazy for me to try to fight without strikes, that's pretty much my foundation for any fight (as you said).

----------


## dec11

check out this video at 1:40 where forrest griffen even says he wouldnt fight stand up muay thai due to the brutality of it lol

http://vimeo.com/thempl/review/28245493/fa2c46f45f

----------


## rockinred

Don't forget wrestling. It has stood the test of time from the original olympics all the way through the UFC and is still a dominant style to be reckoned with. I have seen it in street fights plenty of times too. Always on top and in control of things...I wish I had taken more time on it as a young one. lol

----------


## dec11

> Don't forget wrestling. It has stood the test of time from the original olympics all the way through the UFC and is still a dominant style to be reckoned with. I have seen it in street fights plenty of times too. Always on top and in control of things...I wish I had taken more time on it as a young one. lol


yep, once a wrestler gets a hold of someone, they're generally fvcked

----------


## spoonta66

Best way to become unbeatable in MMA is to practice your takedown defence until it is damn near impossible to drop you past your knees and have a killer stand up game including boxing, muay thai and karate to back it up. This will get you past every single wrestler, ju jitsu, grappler etc etc in the business, as long as your standup game is better than thiers. After that you only have to worry about they guys wuth a better standup game than you!

----------


## cro

wrestling is the best base there is. easier to transition to different aspects of mma coming from a solid wrestling back ground.

----------


## dec11

so are we saying MT for stand up and wrestling for take down/ ground?

----------


## spoonta66

> wrestling is the best base there is. easier to transition to different aspects of mma coming from a solid wrestling back ground.


Sorry Cro but have a look at the best fighters around at the moment, there is no need for top wrestling skills if you have excellent takedown defence and great standup! Check out the best pound for pound fighter in the world.

----------


## cro

deadly combo 4 sure . throw some bjj in and you are a sick basterd.


> so are we saying MT for stand up and wrestling for take down/ ground?

----------


## cro

i beg to differ on that 1 .yes anderson silva is not known as a great wrestler but his take down defence is amazing. do you think that comes from training mt?ive trained at the best camps with some top level fighters drilling them in wrestling for weeks.they all train wrestling daily bud .GSP?


> Sorry Cro but have a look at the best fighters around at the moment, there is no need for top wrestling skills if you have excellent takedown defence and great standup! Check out the best pound for pound fighter in the world.

----------


## spoonta66

Yeah OK, GSP is a freak of nature, he trains in every style, lots of his training has nothing to do with MMA as well.

----------


## rockinred

I think Bones Jones is going to be the next best....he would mop the floors with Andreson imo. His background is wrestling. 

I give wrestling a lot of props, but really who could say what is the overall best? It really depends on the fighter within. My favorite standup is boxing... Dad was a boxer, i did at an early age as well...but, I know MT is more dangerous because legs are strong and bringing tose in the mix adds some great dynamics. Still though.... Some punk trained in any of the deadliest forms is still gonna be a punk.

When we talk cage fighting, all these arguments have been filtered out. Hybrid fighters do the best. MT for stand up and bjj for ground. Wrestlers dominate bjj on the ground for the most part but cant finish due to submission skills. They usually gas and end up getting submitted. 

These threads always make for good talk and arguments.lol. Street fighting is still a whole different animal imo. Not that street fighters are the best by any means, but too many variables in street fights where no one style can be universally the best in any environment.

----------


## dec11

> I think Bones Jones is going to be the next best....he would mop the floors with Andreson imo. His background is wrestling. 
> 
> I give wrestling a lot of props, but really who could say what is the overall best? It really depends on the fighter within. My favorite standup is boxing... Dad was a boxer, i did at an early age as well...but, I know MT is more dangerous because legs are strong and bringing tose in the mix adds some great dynamics. Still though.... Some punk trained in any of the deadliest forms is still gonna be a punk.
> 
> When we talk cage fighting, all these arguments have been filtered out. Hybrid fighters do the best. MT for stand up and bjj for ground. Wrestlers dominate bjj on the ground for the most part but cant finish due to submission skills. They usually gas and end up getting submitted. 
> 
> These threads always make for good talk and arguments.lol. Street fighting is still a whole different animal imo. Not that street fighters are the best by any means, but too many variables in street fights where no one style can be universally the best in any environment.


on the street 99% of the time its the guy who gets the 1st good solid strike in comes out on top. through doing doors ive seen alot of so called hard street fighters go at it and tbh a decent MT fighter would have them lying on the ground holding their leg and wondering what the fvck just hit them!!

----------


## rockinred

> on the street 99% of the time its the guy who gets the 1st good solid strike in comes out on top. through doing doors ive seen alot of so called hard street fighters go at it and tbh a decent MT fighter would have them lying on the ground holding their leg and wondering what the fvck just hit them!!


For sure...the trained fighter is going to have an advantage. When I say street fights.. I don't mean an even one on one in an open area. I mean when shit just happens. 

In the cage or on the mat, you see grapplers take a pounding from punches while on their back waiting for an opportunity to make the submission move. If one was to take a couple of hits in that manner on the concrete floor it will be lights out quick. Head bouncing off concrete will be quickly ended and even deadly. Also, if there is a quick scuffle with people around and tables or other obstacles a take down defense might not work. Or a MT expert won't have the space to exercise skillful opportunity. Sometimes it can be an arms length away before things happen quickly. Big hits land and it is quick.... to quick to even the playing field. 

Also, I have been in fights in gravel dirt.... you can't plant your feet to leverage punches when exchanging and you can fall or end up wrapping up quickly and going to the ground whether you wanted to or not. These are just examples. they can always go all sorts of ways. You have probably seen enough as well. 

Just being around for a long time and have also seen really skilled trained boxers, wrestling that just didn't have a mean bone in them. I have even seen "skilled" or "trained" fighters cower to very violent natured people. There are just so many variables.

----------


## Twist

If wrestling were your "1 style" then how would you finish the fight? Pin the guy and wait for him to give up? 
MT

----------


## rockinred

> If wrestling were your "1 style" then how would you finish the fight? Pin the guy and wait for him to give up? 
> MT


Ground and pound for sure....specially in a street fight. Getting thrown, slammed, and flung around on concrete will get you tapping or quitting quick... I mean real quick.

----------


## Corpsman

> Most wrestlers put BJJ guys right were they want to be.



I agree with this 100%. I was a state ranked high school wrestler and when I was in the Navy I rolled around with a guy who knew BJJ. I had never even heard of it and it was long before MMA was on the scene. Everything I did to him was exactly what he wanted me to do to him. I was like... WTF? I have got to learn this BJJ stuff. But then I said fukc it and drank a lot of beer and screwed a lot of women. Now I wish I had learned it.

----------


## cro

like i said wrestling is the best base to start to build on. jones is from my home town ive known him since he was 15.im a 2 time state champion and a div 3 coach with a national title ,im not just talking.i agree jones would give him a hard time.


> I think Bones Jones is going to be the next best....he would mop the floors with Andreson imo. His background is wrestling. 
> 
> I give wrestling a lot of props, but really who could say what is the overall best? It really depends on the fighter within. My favorite standup is boxing... Dad was a boxer, i did at an early age as well...but, I know MT is more dangerous because legs are strong and bringing tose in the mix adds some great dynamics. Still though.... Some punk trained in any of the deadliest forms is still gonna be a punk.
> 
> When we talk cage fighting, all these arguments have been filtered out. Hybrid fighters do the best. MT for stand up and bjj for ground. Wrestlers dominate bjj on the ground for the most part but cant finish due to submission skills. They usually gas and end up getting submitted. 
> 
> These threads always make for good talk and arguments.lol. Street fighting is still a whole different animal imo. Not that street fighters are the best by any means, but too many variables in street fights where no one style can be universally the best in any environment.

----------


## Sicko

I am tired of this back and forth of which style is the best.. I can solve this dilemma once and for all.. I will dopefiend on yer a$$ and bust out the 45 cal. that says I win no matter what style of fighting you know....heheheheh... :Bbiwin:

----------


## KASPER

In a street fight any martial arts would be better then none. But to end it quickly I would say Judo. You throw someone on concrete, they don't typically get up before the paramedics arrive.

----------


## Donman1001

I honestly dont think just 1 fighting style can be the most effective. Every style has it pro's and con's. If you are talking ufc I would agree with cro and say wrestling is the best base for any fighter, and it is pretty much proven because if you look at a large majority of the greats they have had a base in wrestling.

----------


## juice box

I started boxing when I was 12 and did it up tell I was 27 , then kick boxed for a couple years I have some friends that do fight MMA so I went to the gym with them . And no lie this was the 1st time I really got my ass handed to me and I mean bad .... Take downs arm bars it was all new to me I tried like hell to keep the fight standing up dudes would take a kick or punchs and get in on me . Once I was on the ground that was there real trouble ...... I asked them how the hell are u getting me down so fast everyone laughed they said look at the way u are standing I didnt get it at 1st they showed me how to stop the take downs . But yeah the fight will go down on the ground its just a matter of time . I would say most of the bar fights I have gotin into the fight ended up there to. But when its drunken turds in a bar its easy to rock them but someone who trains for it to go on the ground I dont have a chance lol...

----------


## choker28

> Best way to become unbeatable in MMA is to practice your takedown defence until it is damn near impossible to drop you past your knees and have a killer stand up game including boxing, muay thai and karate to back it up. This will get you past every single wrestler, ju jitsu, grappler etc etc in the business, as long as your standup game is better than thiers. After that you only have to worry about they guys wuth a better standup game than you!


everybody can be taken down,it just depends on who is doing the taking down

----------


## juice box

I hear u there ...... I would love to fight again but I have to choose to get big as hell or train to fight . With all the cardio you have to do to fight you burn mass . Plus I really dont miss the running I hated it more then anything . But I do miss the feeling of walking to the ring and the secs before the fight starts . Its hard to beat that......

----------


## karl1744

> Depends on if you are looking for....for real world, krav maga is the best hand to hand combat. For MMA its tough....as bjj, mt, and wrestling are all such important aspects.


as a fighter for over 18 yrs, your right about Krav maga, i have been doing this now along side BJJ for about 5 yrs in the army and after i left. I spend about 4-6 months every yr over in thailand training and fighting. i feel Akedo (not to sure about spelling lol) is also a very well all rounded style of fighting. TBH all about horses for courses. real life get a gun keep your distance lol

----------


## AlphaGenetics

Submission Grappling! Right, Left, Shooooot!!!

----------


## boxingfan30

> I think for real world combat krav maga is the most effective


this is what i've heard as well. 

I look at it simply like this as many feel something like Hapkido is also very good for self defense. The best thing a person can do is pick something they like and be the best they can at it. I don't care who you are on the street, you run into a good boxer, someone who turns their punches over properly, a Muay Thai fighter who can crack you on your shin or that bundle of nerves 2 inches down from your hip and your toast. Each art has it's advantages, but like I said, you can get into street fights everyday, but someone who punches and kicks for 2 hours a day is going to be good at what he/she does.

----------


## boxingfan30

I also have to add that while I try to appreciate each art that most of the time it's not one on one in a world where all of these wannabe thugs and such are afraid to take an ass whipping, so an sort of wrestling or BJJ IMO would not be effective on the street. What would I do if I were faced with an situation like that on the street? Put my hands up, and put all my weight into my opponents knee.. break that leg right down the middle... fights over.

----------


## tyciol

I'd prefer MT simply because I'd rather not get into rolling around on the ground as that'd make me an easy target for soccer kicks if someone assaulting me had friends.

Take-down defense is clearly really important though, so I'd have to get at least that from BJJ.

----------


## BBrian

Over the past fifteen years, I have studied American Kickboxing, Western Boxing, Muai Thai, Judo, Jujitsu and Gōjū-ryū/Olympic Karate, respectively. I studied these extensively, one at a time, and I have competed in kickboxing, boxing and karate. At any rate, from your list, I would have to choose Muai Thai without a second guess, granted that you have an experienced, veteran instructor from which to learn. All styles of martial arts can prove brutally effective, depending on its user, but I feel that Muai Thai represents the most useful style in terms of self-discipline, real-world usefulness, and most certainly by aspects of grace, elegance and brutality simultaneously. 

In regards to the story mentioned beforehand about an untrained combatant defeating a Muai Thai champion - anything is possible in any circumstance, and luck always plays a part in a fight. Does that mean it would happen again? Probably not. In fact, I have a hard time believing the Thai fighter was actually a champion.

Finally, on the subject of Krav-Maga, I have a hard time fitting this style into a category of respectable arts. It's a Jewish military hand-to-hand combat system developed for defending one's self against knives and guns, and while it is most certainly the most popular of countless similar combat systems, it's just that - another militaristic defense system that requires no discipline of character. Character and discipline are what are required to master what most consider "true" forms of martial arts...and I am definitely a proponent of that line of thought. When I was in the Marine Corps, we were taught L.I.N.E. fighting, and it was almost identical. It required only 3-4 weeks of practice to develop the muscle memory required to master, and the same is true of Krav-Maga.

----------


## ThirstyJ

I train in both Krav Maga and Boxing and absolutely love it. I would never start a fight in a million years, but sometimes you go out and come across someone that wants a problem and my boxing and Krav training has always come in handy. Highly recommend.

----------


## Brohim

How long does it take to become semi adequate if you train MT? With no prior training.

----------


## BBrian

> How long does it take to become semi adequate if you train MT? With no prior training.


I started with American Kickboxing, which essentially is a combination of Muai Thai and Western Boxing. I could go on about the contrasting differences in individuals, but will settle to say that with no prior training, I'd expect one to be semi-adequate within a mere four months of training, granted the practitioner gives dedicated training around three times per week. I trained for nearly a year before entering my first amateur bout, and was so overcome with "stage fright" my first time that I practically forgot how to fight! After that initial shock, however, I never lost another match. Nor did I lose any matches in boxing, nor karate. I'll mention, too, that I had an incredible coach when I started. He taught me kickboxing, boxing, and muai thai. He was a Vietnam era Marine with shins like concrete who had the chance to train both in America as well as in Japan. The stories he would tell...

----------


## Gsxr84

I would go with Muay Thai just because i think having a solid stand up is the way to go, although all i have trained was boxing and bjj for years. I figured i'd get the basics of striking down path then develop good ground,

----------


## txnhb

> How long does it take to become semi adequate if you train MT? With no prior training.


That's kind of a silly question. I'm not trying to offend you. It's different for everybody really. I've seen guys train for years that suck an I've seen guys train for 1 and are bad ass. One things for sure though. The most important thing is ring experience. Things start to get better like vision and being comfortable the more you get in the ring and fight. 
The problem is mma has gotten so big that there are a lot of shitty trainers out there that think they know what they're doing and people that don't know any better who are eating that shit up.

----------


## txnhb

Personally in the world of mma wrestling has to be the best base to have. Then bjj followed by dutch style muay thai I'd say.

----------


## txnhb

> Most wrestlers put BJJ guys right were they want to be.


Mma is evolving to where you don't want to be on your back even if you are a bjj guy. Everybody know ground defense nowadays.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Mma is evolving to where you don't want to be on your back even if you are a bjj guy. Everybody know ground defense nowadays.


if you are fighting now. you cant just be great in one style. Years ago you could. Now fighters are to well versed and you will get crushed

----------


## txnhb

^^^^^ yep

----------


## sjamal1023

i myself have been training in different fighting styles for just about 6 years now. black belt in tkd. not the greatest fighting style because it only works with certain body types. (lanky) after i received my black belt in tkd i trained in bjj for 4 years (still going too) i absolutely love it. having these grappling skills will allow you to defeat any opponent regardless of their size. (this is why jiu jitsu was created in the first place.) for the past year, i've also been training in Muay Thai. This fighting style is absolutely brutal. kicks, when delivered properly, can easily shatter ribs, seperate tendons in the leg, and knockout out anyone who was unfortunate enough to let you kick them in the head.
i personally think they both have their own places and cant really be compared but both are very dangerous.
bjj can teach you to break bones at joints, stop blood circulation from going to the head, or even dislocate limbs.
muay thai is just brutal striking. 
i think one should know a little bit of both.

----------


## Times Roman

I briefly studied Kung Fu and then spent several years studying Tae kwon do. Even boxed some in the army. What I know to be true, what ever style you feel you know, is this…..

…hit the sunofabich first, and make damn sure it counts!

"Roman's Rule to live by"

----------


## Cafe

Boxing or wrestling

----------


## G Lock

If you only had to pick one fighting style I would go with the *****! They have the best fighting style, Nobody can beat them or land a hit! When they run its like no other! You can win against brock lesnar with that fighting style! Anderson silva can't even touch you. You don't lose either technically speaking it will be a tie! Think about it if you tied in a fight with anderson silva thats good right! If they somehow catch up to you then that means only one thing...They also know or learned the ***** fighting style how else could they have caught you!
Remember the ***** is the way to go, when you here guys talk about IM GETTING SOME ***** TONIGHT, they wernt talking about girls dummy..they were talking about fighting lessons duh why else do so many people know and use this fighting style in real life fights BECUASE IT WORKS!!!
The best part is anyone can learn it but not everyone can master it! So punch anderson silva in the mouth and run! Yes technically you never lost because it would be a tie!

Obviously this is a joke if you were planning on doing this though it will work!

----------


## G Lock

Wrestling and not the kind where you dry hump them on the ground for 30 minutes. I'm talking about anything that will teach wrestling and let you be on top of someone while punching there face is good. Would you rather be fighting someone standing up and they are beating your azz or would you rather have them on top of you beating your azz. Point is you can't use bodyweight if someone is on top of you and if they are a good striker now they arn't....until they get back up but point is not every throw is a KO punch so if you can take a hit or aint afraid I would learn something that has some wrestling in it.
Did you ever see the fight with Thiago Silva VS Brandon Verra? Brandon verra got destroyed and couldn't get off the ground that whole match. He got a pretty bad if not the worst nose break I've ever seen and he was getting literlly BitchSlapped over and over thats how bad he got destroyed.

Any good wrestler will win if they don't get caught in a submission or somehow lucky KO on the ground which I doubt will happen.

----------


## paleocaveman

If I had to choose one, it would have to be jiu jitsu. It's easier taking someone down and submitting them than knocking someone out. A pure jiu jitsu player can make it a lot further in the UFC than a pure striker.

----------


## swolestriker3

In a average street fight? kickboxing imo, but muay thai's up there to

----------


## t-dogg

> If someone were to only learn 1 fighting style, what would it be?.....
> Karate
> Muy Thai
> BJJ
> Wrestling


Ninjutsu if war was broke out. Thats overall the best art/arts. 



But it also depends what your goal is.

----------


## anabolic andrew

The most practical street fighting and real life situation fighting martial art is called wing chung. Look it up. I have a group of friends who have been doing it for years, there's techniques for hand vs hand, hand vs knife, hand vs blunt object, etc. It covers a whole range of scenarios and possibilities most martial arts do not consider.

----------


## Sieg_kyle

I've been training BJJ and MT for a few years. In the few physical altercations I have been in during that time having good hands and a solid double has done the trick.

----------


## Fcastle357

There is no better style only superior fighters. All this wing Chung is the best or bjj is the best or kravmaga all bs. The fighter determines the outcome not the style.

----------


## t-dogg

> There is no better style only superior fighters. All this wing Chung is the best or bjj is the best or kravmaga all bs. The fighter determines the outcome not the style.





Every art is best for what it was designed for.



Think about that statement guys.

----------


## Fcastle357

> Every art is best for what it was designed for.
> 
> Think about that statement guys.


I agree to a point. Different arts were designed for what was best at the time circumstance and situations even the body type of the people doing the art. However they were all designed for one thing to defeat your opponent. It doesn't mater if it means killing your opponent submitting or just escape. The individual will determine how when or if that happens. If one man is trained to submit another man and the other man is trained to kill the better man will win not the style.

----------


## Reiid13

If you go out on the razz and end up in a fight , its guaranteed it will go to the ground and most likely one of you will be In a headlock .... So bjj ... But if you do MT ... When the fight is starting you can kick the other guys head off or bukkle his knee cap ... Prevention is better than cure , MT !!!

----------


## Fcastle357

> If you go out on the razz and end up in a fight , its guaranteed it will go to the ground and most likely one of you will be In a headlock .... So bjj ... But if you do MT ... When the fight is starting you can kick the other guys head off or bukkle his knee cap ... Prevention is better than cure , MT !!!


Welcome. Not trying to be a dick. You said the fight is guaranteed to go to the ground. After that a headlock. All this of course unless you know MT. Then it can be prevented. Well than why bother with bjj? Just learn MT. Makes no sense at all. Then what about the question "well what if I learn both. I will be unstoppable!" Not if your training mind and body is weak. Not the art! Its the artist. You can give anyone a race car but if you cant drive, the person in the Volvo is still gonna win.

----------


## squatsfordays

I mean no matter what style you have 5 guys attacking you I think your sol anyways haha but if you can mastee takedowns in bjj then its extremely effective

----------


## Cuz

wrestling and BJJ for me. I try to avoid getting knocked in the mouth or eye, I really need my eyes and teeth. So if I can bring you down before you hit me, then that's where I am most comfortable. on...the ground.

MT would be awesome to learn though, karate is a waste of time for me. I learned it and its useless in a street fight.

----------


## Fcastle357

> wrestling and BJJ for me. I try to avoid getting knocked in the mouth or eye, I really need my eyes and teeth. So if I can bring you down before you hit me, then that's where I am most comfortable. on...the ground.
> 
> MT would be awesome to learn though, karate is a waste of time for me. I learned it and its useless in a street fight.




Karate is a waste of time lol. You learned it? How long did you study it? If you are unable to apply it to self-defense then you did not learn it!

----------


## Cuz

> Karate is a waste of time lol. You learned it? How long did you study it? If you are unable to apply it to self-defense then you did not learn it!


couple years, I was a red 3 about to go for my black belt. I had one more tournament and I would have been first degree black. I was just a teenager at the time, it might have been different now, but I don't think it would be much.

----------


## Fcastle357

> couple years, I was a red 3 about to go for my black belt. I had one more tournament and I would have been first degree black. I was just a teenager at the time, it might have been different now, but I don't think it would be much.


A lot has to do with age. Also intent (what your trying to get out of it) and the school. If you were awarded belts for a tournament then thats a big problem right there. I assure you that karate alone is a great art for self defense as are most the arts. Again it's the artist not the art.

----------


## NigerREHSAB

> I prefer muay thai as I think standup is the best way to fight. It's arguable that BJJ would be better. Each of them have their place and depend on the opponent though. If I had to only learn one to defend myself I would pick Muay Thai for sure.


Coy Lay Fut

This is the most effective and brutal system ever developed. Quoted by Bruce Lee.

I have studied a few forms of martial arts, and trust me, this is very effective and it caters for all kinds of people, shapes, and sizes.

----------


## Frank egg white

Impossible to answer. Besides, i'm a lover... :Smilie:

----------


## CaptainSuperAwesome

Atemi - the art of pressure points. Needs lots of practice and lots of learning, however when you are able to disable people simply with a pinch or good poke...really helps. MT. is damn good. Also Cannot forget Krav Maga

----------


## treant

Muay Thai. It will harden your shins and learn ya how to kick and punch, elbow and headbut (sometimes) and it can be used against multiple opponents. Wrestling cant be used against multiple opponents.. for obvious reasons..

----------


## jitzer

Boxing is the best for knocking someone out with your fist. BJJ is a must study hands down or your gonna get your arm broken or choked out quickly if you're fighting someone experienced in BJJ. Freestyle wrestling is great for controlling opponent on the ground and taking you're opponent down. Also a skilled wrestler can be VERY difficult to take down due to his ability to sprawl and parry. Best advice, get a base in BJJ, then learn wresting and boxing. MT and Krav Maga will round out your skills well. Also, if you're gonna get in a fight with someone and his ears look like chewed bubble gum, walk the other way.

----------


## test_cyp

I believe the best is BJJ. If you train at a school that emphasizes self-defense vs competition you'll find it covers many different aspects. BJJ teaches you stand-up, take downs, fight from the top and the bottom. Plus I think many people have a punchers chance where-as if it goes to the ground you will be helpless if you are untrained.

----------


## Far from massive

One quick note on Krav Magra,

If you are attacked and use Krav Magra the way most instruct you to in a street fight and wind up in court, you would be better off if you just pulled a pistol and shot the guy in the thigh....just sayin:-)

While the above is a stretch, I can not believe people sending their kids to Krav Magra classes.

----------


## blake702

MMA =p Separating them is just isn't realistic anymore. I mean why limit yourself by not knowing grappling (which is all judo, jiu jitsu, wrestling, sambo ect are fancy words for grappling) and not striking or striking without jiu jitsu? Look up reviews on a local mma gym and you'll learn it all. Hope that helps!

That said... jiu jitsu gyms seem to have good teachers here in the U.S.

----------


## blake702

Krav Magra is great for weapon defense/self defense, but you have to be weary. I've went to 3 gyms and 2 of them had instructors who obviously weren't as qualified as they'd have you believe. Jiu jitsu or mma is great because you get to roll/spar with a live opponent and try your best with real situations. Some jiu jitsu gyms also teach weapon defense.

----------


## Mitch535

I'm on the same boat with Krav Maga. I've trained Muay Thai for years and would alllllllllmost be on that train, but Muay Thai is still adapted for a combat sport, while Krav Maga is entirely designed around the concept of disabling your opponent as soon as possible in a real world combat scenario.

And I agree, Blake, finding a real qualified Krav Maga instructor in the United States is pretty damn hard, despite what they would like you to believe.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

KM is not a sport. it is hand to hand combat drills for troops. It has marketing behind it currently. MT or any sport that has rules will automatically be defeated by combat with no rules.

I enjoy KM and take classes in Hong Kong and Beijing. Both are about what basic training will teach you but the key to KM or any self defense is to practice speed and muscle memory. Being around people to practice with is a big deal

----------


## Chicagotarsier

First thing anyone need to learn in first world countries is

1. When attacked say out loud, Please do not make me defend myself.

2. On second attack say...I do not want to hurt you but I have to defend myself.

Anyone testifying that hears this automatically turns into your witness. My Personal record is 5/5 in court won. Speaking calmly and precisely is an indication you are under control and attempting to do the minimum to protect yourself. Judges typically look for this in domestic violence or assault cases.




> One quick note on Krav Magra,
> 
> If you are attacked and use Krav Magra the way most instruct you to in a street fight and wind up in court, you would be better off if you just pulled a pistol and shot the guy in the thigh....just sayin:-)
> 
> While the above is a stretch, I can not believe people sending their kids to Krav Magra classes.

----------


## TheMass

Muay Thai is the most dominant fighting style 
Put a wrestler or BJJ fighter in the clinch and take them apart

----------


## CaptainGoose

I get what a lot of guys are saying but for a street I would go with western boxing because on the street you do not want to get on the ground even if you new BJJ ever. 

I've trained in BJJ not very well, MT decent, karate and TKD. Learning boxing now on my own.

----------


## craftspace2345

Definitely BJJ. *Grappling>Striking* for sure. Most people do not know how to defend themselves on the ground. And nearly all fights end up on the ground. This is why BJJ is the best martial art in my opinion. 

Yeah muay thai and boxing are okay. You may be able to get a hit or two on your opponent but what are you going to do when you get taken down the ground lying on your back? All it takes is one takedown. 

And for those of you that say "Well BJJ won't prepare you for multiple opponents". NO martial art protects you from multiple opponents! If you plan on getting into 1v5 fights, you better start learning track not martial arts!

----------


## Trapology

I really dont think there is a most dominate style it just depends on whos using the style and against who
We have even seen a resurgence of some guys using karate effectively

----------


## 45lb

> I really dont think there is a most dominate style it just depends on whos using the style and against who
> We have even seen a resurgence of some guys using karate effectively


this

----------


## mosaicman3

This guy know's what he's talking about. I trained shotokan karate for just under 10 years, and I could destroy a non-moving target, I've learned some very fancy arial kicks, spin kicks, grabs to strikes, ect. Even when you get to the more advanced katas (Gojushiho Sho, Tekki Sandan, ect.) you learn some very impractical moves, but you look like a badass doing them, even in Bassai Dai, the initial moves are to break down a large wooden door, sounds bad ass, but the move would literally break both of your hands irl. 

After switching over to an MMA gym (for 4 years), I learned basics from many styles, but from what you mentioned. Muy Thai would be my first pick for a multi person scenario. BJJ would be my first pick for a 1v1 against a thug, Wrestling would be my first pick 1v1 against somebody who knows how to fight.

----------


## T-boner

BJJ without a doubt. I train BJJ and I never pull guard. If I end up on my back then I can finish from there too. The question was if you could only learn one style what would it be. Sure it's good to know standing and ground but which one is most valuable? If you YouTube street fights you will find that just about every fight is only standing for a few seconds and then you are on the ground. It's rare that you would be getting into it with a trained fighter on the street but even if you did, it's not hard to take it to the ground. The more someone throws strikes the better my jiu-jitsu works. When they throw punches they fall into everything. It's true that some BJJ techniques are only good for tournaments because some leave you open for strikes but any trained fighter knows which techniques to stay away from in self defense situations. BJJ was invented for self defense. It morphed into a sport but the self defense techniques are still valid. If I had to fight a trained fighter on the street and I could pick what style he was trained in, I would hope he trained may Thai or some other striking art. It is very easy to tie them up, gas them out, and then take any submission I want. There is no martial art that works on multiple attackers. You can train all you want but 4 untrained idiots will whip your hind end easily. If you want to train for multiple attackers you need to be doing wind sprints so you can out run them.

----------


## clearwater

I've studied and practiced martial arts and boxing since I was quite young. Over the years I met a lot of different practitioners who trained in various styles. Many would argue this but it's only due to ignorance. The supreme martial style is Tai Chi. A high level Tai Chi master has ability to move and manipulate chi. Every style I see mentioned here depends on muscles for their performance. The practitioners get weaker and slower as they age. I personally witnessed a 93 year old master wield a 300lb sabre as the it was a fencing foil. Chi is the key. 
cheers ya`ll

----------


## T-boner

We had a guy come to class that was all in to that chi stuff. My instructor was teaching a defense for when someone takes your back. He said, "what would you do if somebody has your back like this". The guy raised his hand and as calm and serious as he could be he said, "I'd disappear and then reappear behind my opponent." My instructor said "that sounds pretty cool. I'd like to see that." So the guy went out on the mat and the instructor took his back. The guy took a deep breath, paused, and then said, "I'm not feeling it right now." Serious as he could be. I'd say it's probably not a good idea to rely on chi in a real fight.

----------


## InternalFire

> gun-jitsu. You'll never lose until you run out of ammo .
> 
> no seriously muay thai.


made my day, "Gun-Jitsu"  :Big Grin: 

yea, Im in for muay thai

----------


## Marsoc

I'd say that there is no one way. But a solid base of just knowing how to defend and assault. Cuz all that flips and perfect cool looking fighting stance goes out the window when your pit fighting. I personally like momentum throws and using their momentum against them. Followed by various ways to eliminate any threat with a intensity of superior aggression. Been trading in for a special forces program so in any situation around the world anything can happen. So I like all styles

Defense is my Offense..Lethal but cautious

----------


## Chicagotarsier

The joke was actually my answer.

I am the guy that brings the gun to the knife fight. Why are you learning a martial art? Protection? If so aikido is the king. You can bring any..and I mean any.. offensive attack at a trained aikido master and you will wish you had trained a different art. If it is about offense my 9mm beats your round house..lunge...jab...uppercut 100% of the time. 20 years military with 15 years deployment total and not once did I find a situation where an unarmed person posed a serious threat to me.

Why MMA is "fake" like WWE in my opinion. Put an Aikido master in the ring and he would have any of those "champions" crying uncle. Aikido also goes well with about any weapon combination. Everyone loved the John Wick movie...Keanu does a special close range gun technique coupled with aikido. Check out Steven Seagal. He is the rea deal...before he got fat and retarted in the brain. Watch his stuff where he takes on 5 and 6 others at once and makes it look like child play.

----------


## InternalFire

how honourable can the fight be when there are tools/weapons of any kind involved, there fore no rules apply, the bigger faster gun and one handling it better wins, be it wood, steel, or lead, its a war zone - deal with it.

When bare hand fights are discussed, I am a fan of Aikido, and Mhuay-Thai also.

----------


## Marsoc

> Depends on if you are looking for....for real world, krav maga is the best hand to hand combat. For MMA its tough....as bjj, mt, and wrestling are all such important aspects.



I,agree with krav for hand to hand, the military uses this for special forces units sometimes, judo is awesome for using then opponents own momentum and wrestling is nice. With that said there is no one best style. But a mixture of some. Cuz all that flips and fancy shit is out the door when your scraping

----------


## Kaido

For self defense, definitely Muay Thai.

----------


## T-boner

Why does everyone think Muay Thai is best? Muay Thai is useless on the ground. Do a YouTube search of street fights and see how many stay standing for more than 5 seconds. Pretty much none. If it's me, I'm gonna take you down and you ain't gonna stop it. On the ground BJJ dominates. If you don't train BJJ then you will do all the wrong things we hope you'll do and fall into everything.

----------


## Obs

The greatest fighter I haver ever encountered in real world situations would choose wrestling. He was fast as fuck and could squat over 800lb. He also loved pain and was Satan on the ground. He would take one to two hits and get the person on the ground and pretty much rape them. Used his legs a lot. I tried and tried to get the idiot to tryout for mma. I don't know if "style" is superior in any way but I do know if your style is "standing" and you bump into a man like the one I just spoke of and you will be made a bitch. All real world fights go to the ground if you think they don't the the first time you meet someone who does your probably gonna get messed up. When the throats start getting stomped and the elbows start to drop it's a different world than in the ring with rules and a ref. Met some good mma fighters that got their asses straight up handed to them by fat ass retard rednecks.

----------


## Grappler13

I know the question is "One Fighting Style" but there are just too many variables. Like Obpowerstroke mentioned above, there are some freaks of nature out there and every fight is different unless both of the fighters are adhering to sport rules. 

I trained BJJ with a Spetsnaz Captain who was a four time Russian national Sambo champion. He decided to get into MMA and entered a local MMA Octagon event in New Jersey. He got destroyed: I mean put in the hospital for a few weeks destroyed. Clearly the refereeing wasn't the best but I was convinced that he would dominate this little local MMA competition and he got wrecked. Think about it, this was a guy who is one of the elite spec-ops guys in the world and a world class martial artist in a pretty brutal art and some random guy about killed him. Now on the street I like to think it would have been different but who knows.

Ultimately, learning the angles of stand-up like boxing and Muay-Thai are awesome and I don't want to fight on the concrete unless it's necessary, but if the guy you're fighting has D1 wrestler takedown skills, you're probably going down if he chooses. On the ground, I don't think anything comes close to BJJ but you're still going to take a few punches (if not a bunch) while you set up. A really good guard will make it difficult for the guy trying to punch you and every time he tries, he's that much closer to having his arm broken or shoulder torn. 

I propose if you really want to be as effective of fighter as you want to be, train several disciplines.

----------


## Marsoc

> I know the question is "One Fighting Style" but there are just too many variables. Like Obpowerstroke mentioned above, there are some freaks of nature out there and every fight is different unless both of the fighters are adhering to sport rules.
> 
> I trained BJJ with a Spetsnaz Captain who was a four time Russian national Sambo champion. He decided to get into MMA and entered a local MMA Octagon event in New Jersey. He got destroyed: I mean put in the hospital for a few weeks destroyed. Clearly the refereeing wasn't the best but I was convinced that he would dominate this little local MMA competition and he got wrecked. Think about it, this was a guy who is one of the elite spec-ops guys in the world and a world class martial artist in a pretty brutal art and some random guy about killed him. Now on the street I like to think it would have been different but who knows.
> 
> Ultimately, learning the angles of stand-up like boxing and Muay-Thai are awesome and I don't want to fight on the concrete unless it's necessary, but if the guy you're fighting has D1 wrestler takedown skills, you're probably going down if he chooses. On the ground, I don't think anything comes close to BJJ but you're still going to take a few punches (if not a bunch) while you set up. A really good guard will make it difficult for the guy trying to punch you and every time he tries, he's that much closer to having his arm broken or shoulder torn.
> 
> I propose if you really want to be as effective of fighter as you want to be, train several disciplines.


Still pondering what bjj is lol. Yeah I mean real life like if ur life depends on it. Everything is out the window and it's just Instinct ..simply applying ur knowledge of movement and what does what to destroy ur opponent and to completely out match them In intensity and ur drive to methodically cancel them out. And endurance is a big huge huge plus. It gets u winded fast when ur wrestling and grappling around lol huge advantage

----------


## Kaido

> Why does everyone think Muay Thai is best? Muay Thai is useless on the ground. Do a YouTube search of street fights and see how many stay standing for more than 5 seconds. Pretty much none. If it's me, I'm gonna take you down and you ain't gonna stop it. On the ground BJJ dominates. If you don't train BJJ then you will do all the wrong things we hope you'll do and fall into everything.


Because on a street fight, if you get to the ground on top of someone their friend might come and soccer kick you in the face from behind. If you are standing and you can keep moving you have more control. Also if you meet a real legit Muay Thai guy, it's pretty hard to take them down.

----------


## Kaido

> The greatest fighter I haver ever encountered in real world situations would choose wrestling. He was fast as fuck and could squat over 800lb. He also loved pain and was Satan on the ground. He would take one to two hits and get the person on the ground and pretty much rape them. Used his legs a lot. I tried and tried to get the idiot to tryout for mma. I don't know if "style" is superior in any way but I do know if your style is "standing" and you bump into a man like the one I just spoke of and you will be made a bitch. All real world fights go to the ground if you think they don't the the first time you meet someone who does your probably gonna get messed up. When the throats start getting stomped and the elbows start to drop it's a different world than in the ring with rules and a ref. Met some good mma fighters that got their asses straight up handed to them by fat ass retard rednecks.


But getting punched in the face doesn't really hurt. A good striker can punch someone on the button and they go to sleep instantly, it's not a matter of toughness. I agree that wrestling rules everything, I am a wrestler myself but for self defense on the street, a decent striker can put anyone to sleep before they get the chance to grab him.

----------


## Obs

> But getting punched in the face doesn't really hurt. A good striker can punch someone on the button and they go to sleep instantly, it's not a matter of toughness. I agree that wrestling rules everything, I am a wrestler myself but for self defense on the street, a decent striker can put anyone to sleep before they get the chance to grab him.


Heard many say that and many think that. 27 skull fractures, progressive neuropathy, and still combative with police. Striking is effective immediately on most, others are just too stubborn to be turned off. Everyone tries to strike in a fight and they do. But a boxer or muy Thai is not gonna fare well on the ground with someone who lives the ground game in a street fight. BTW the guy I was talking about was a true badass. Was. Now he is almost entirely scar tissue on his right side and goes under the knife three times a year, deaf in one ear, paralysis of one side of face, has frequent seizures, arthritic, and set to die of injuries. If I were to street fight he would be my idol. Fortunately I'm not dumb. It's not easy or always possible to put some people down in one or two strikes, especially when they are evil as hell and coming at you like a freight train. Watched a lot lot lot of street fights. The ones that stand out are the one where someone hit someone square on in the nose with a Haymaker only to be taken down and brutalized. Strikers must strike and strike and strike and stay on their feet or die. The other way is take a hit so that you can take their life. And yes it is a simple matter of toughness. You can intelligently hit some people square on the button and still get a hospital room. I have seen it. Tough as shit and meaner than such goes a long way on the street. Books and classes and styles and rules only go so far on the street. Not arguing. Not being rude or smart assed. Lot of people I wouldn't fight without a .45.

----------


## Grappler13

.45ACP in the hands of someone with some training is a pretty badass martial art. I used to travel with sometimes up to $100K cash for bond. If I knew I had that kind of cash on me, my criminal client's friends and relatives knew it too. I'd always take a buddy along for the ride as a scout for getting the car boxed in or rammed and we drove heavily armed. Never had any issues but I made it known that if I was carrying cash like that, I was ready to defend with vigor. Never had any issues but I figure if someone will rob you for your wallet, why wouldn't enterprising criminals put some thought into scoring $100K cash. It's a nerve racking thing to have that much cash on your person!

----------


## Couchlock

> .45ACP in the hands of someone with some training is a pretty badass martial art. I used to travel with sometimes up to $100K cash for bond. If I knew I had that kind of cash on me, my criminal client's friends and relatives knew it too. I'd always take a buddy along for the ride as a scout for getting the car boxed in or rammed and we drove heavily armed. Never had any issues but I made it known that if I was carrying cash like that, I was ready to defend with vigor. Never had any issues but I figure if someone will rob you for your wallet, why wouldn't enterprising criminals put some thought into scoring $100K cash. It's a nerve racking thing to have that much cash on your person!


How bout the 10mm?

200gr at 1250 fps, 694 lbs at the muzzle...

----------


## T-boner

Everyone is making good points. Everyone agrees that there's no one style that covers it all. The discussion really needs to be broke down between standing and ground. Somebody should start a thread about which striking art is best and which is best on the ground. I think there's little doubt the Brazilian jiu-jitsu dominates the ground. I train BJJ heavily, but I'd personally like to add more striking to my training. I am inclined to add muay Thai but Krav is also attractive.

----------


## Grappler13

I like the 10mm. The .45ACP is a classic round and there have been some amazing improvements since 1911. The firearm is the great equalizer. My wife carries a little .380LCP in her purse and keeps a couple of Glock 21s sprinkled about the car. Unless she's caught unaware, she's going to win a "fight" against anyone unarmed every time.

Have you looked into the development of the 10mm round? It stemmed from an unmitigated disaster where the FBI got into a firefight with some criminals with heavy artillery and lots of rounds. The FBI was still carrying .38s and other wheel guns and the ones that had riot guns with them had them in their trunks. It was a sad day.

I'm actually coming around on the 9mm personally. It's tried and true, a NATO round so it's available everywhere, and you can carry a lot more firepower with the 9mm v. the .45ACP. I'd just have to re-tool my entire shop and arsenal so I'm sticking with the 45s but if I had it to do over, I'd go all 9mm and all 5.56 for the rifles. Shotguns: 12 gauge all day. 

Best single fighting style: The most effective? Being well trained with a firearm  :Smilie:

----------


## Grappler13

> Everyone is making good points. Everyone agrees that there's no one style that covers it all. The discussion really needs to be broke down between standing and ground. Somebody should start a thread about which striking art is best and which is best on the ground. I think there's little doubt the Brazilian jiu-jitsu dominates the ground. I train BJJ heavily, but I'd personally like to add more striking to my training. I am inclined to add muay Thai but Krav is also attractive.


I'm partial from my history but I've never been hit as effectively by anyone but a trained boxer. That being said, the kicks from MT are devastating. All the Krav schools I've trained at seem kind of hokey. Don't get me wrong Krav is awesome but it's hard to train fish-hooks and eye-gouges and I think it may give some trainees a false sense of security. If I had to pick just one art to train, it'd be BJJ but again, I'm partial.

----------


## Kaido

> Heard many say that and many think that. 27 skull fractures, progressive neuropathy, and still combative with police. Striking is effective immediately on most, others are just too stubborn to be turned off. Everyone tries to strike in a fight and they do. But a boxer or muy Thai is not gonna fare well on the ground with someone who lives the ground game in a street fight. BTW the guy I was talking about was a true badass. Was. Now he is almost entirely scar tissue on his right side and goes under the knife three times a year, deaf in one ear, paralysis of one side of face, has frequent seizures, arthritic, and set to die of injuries. If I were to street fight he would be my idol. Fortunately I'm not dumb. It's not easy or always possible to put some people down in one or two strikes, especially when they are evil as hell and coming at you like a freight train. Watched a lot lot lot of street fights. The ones that stand out are the one where someone hit someone square on in the nose with a Haymaker only to be taken down and brutalized. Strikers must strike and strike and strike and stay on their feet or die. The other way is take a hit so that you can take their life. And yes it is a simple matter of toughness. You can intelligently hit some people square on the button and still get a hospital room. I have seen it. Tough as shit and meaner than such goes a long way on the street. Books and classes and styles and rules only go so far on the street. Not arguing. Not being rude or smart assed. Lot of people I wouldn't fight without a .45.


I don't disagree with you. I am talking generally. Of course there are exceptions to the rule but then it comes down to each man and his grit not to martial arts. 
The man you are describing really seems awesome, like a true beast. I am pretty sure you have some cool stories you can tell us sometime  :Smilie:  I really like reading stuff like that. It's a shame that there are people like him that don't fight professionally.
How did he end up like that?

----------


## Kaido

> Everyone is making good points. Everyone agrees that there's no one style that covers it all. The discussion really needs to be broke down between standing and ground. Somebody should start a thread about which striking art is best and which is best on the ground. I think there's little doubt the Brazilian jiu-jitsu dominates the ground. I train BJJ heavily, but I'd personally like to add more striking to my training. I am inclined to add muay Thai but Krav is also attractive.


No doubt BJJ dominates the ground. Brother I would stay away from Krav Maga, to me it seems more like a typical martial arts scam. You should try Muay Thai I am sure you will like it!

----------


## Obs

> I don't disagree with you. I am talking generally. Of course there are exceptions to the rule but then it comes down to each man and his grit not to martial arts. 
> The man you are describing really seems awesome, like a true beast. I am pretty sure you have some cool stories you can tell us sometime  I really like reading stuff like that. It's a shame that there are people like him that don't fight professionally.
> How did he end up like that?


Not a good story. Motorcycle wreck, wife was nine months pregnant with twin girls, took out two object markers at 90 mph and skidded 170 feet. I appreciated him being my brother a lot more than him being a badass. All badasses lose eventually whether to a man or not. He is still going. Got him on disability and oxycotin 80's. He was following me home that night aND we left the bAR drunk. Totally changed Me forever in how I treat people and what I strive to be. I always wanted to be a badass like him. Now I just hope when my time comes people remember me as the guy who loved people and would do anything he could for someone. Not trying to be cheesy or lovey dovey. This is why I would do any damn thing to avoid a fight. He always won and it gave him a terrible mindset. I would take a lot of ass kickings to keep him with us into old age.

----------


## Couchlock

> I like the 10mm. The .45ACP is a classic round and there have been some amazing improvements since 1911. The firearm is the great equalizer. My wife carries a little .380LCP in her purse and keeps a couple of Glock 21s sprinkled about the car. Unless she's caught unaware, she's going to win a "fight" against anyone unarmed every time.
> 
> Have you looked into the development of the 10mm round? It stemmed from an unmitigated disaster where the FBI got into a firefight with some criminals with heavy artillery and lots of rounds. The FBI was still carrying .38s and other wheel guns and the ones that had riot guns with them had them in their trunks. It was a sad day.
> 
> I'm actually coming around on the 9mm personally. It's tried and true, a NATO round so it's available everywhere, and you can carry a lot more firepower with the 9mm v. the .45ACP. I'd just have to re-tool my entire shop and arsenal so I'm sticking with the 45s but if I had it to do over, I'd go all 9mm and all 5.56 for the rifles. Shotguns: 12 gauge all day.
> 
> Best single fighting style: The most effective? Being well trained with a firearm


Oh yes
I am a 10mm nut

I own
Delta elite
Eaa witness custom (full dust cover) 10mm
Glock 29 (also have a threaded muzzle break 9x25 dillon barrel, that round is sick!!)
Star MEGA STAR 10mm
Para p14 40cal converted to 10mm
Early GREYS CUSTOM sig p220 10mm conversion.
And 
Smith 1076
Took me 12 years to acquire all those.
Need a bren. ....

They bad guys in that shootout were using ruger mini-14's

----------


## cousinmuscles

I have trained BJJ (no gi) for 2 years and muay thai for a year. Was going to do Sambo with a very good and internationally known sambo legend but do not have the time to train martial arts now. If I would pick one, it would be sambo, because I can't see what BJJ, muay thai, boxing, or wrestling has that sambo doesn't. Of course training specifically (boxing instead of kickboxing or muay thai) gets you better in that regard but if you had equal time the more well rounded skillset is better.

BJJ has a lot of rules that make your mind closed to what grappling/submission fighting is all about. My trainer in BJJ said I was good. When I tried sambo it felt like those 2 years of 4-5x per week training was completely useless, and now that the years have passed and I have forgotten the details its even worse. On an instant your BJJ instincts give way too huge openings for leg locks, and you barely get a chance to gain a favorable position. Not only that but even neck cranks and some other ways to submit people.

Muay thai very effective IRL because if you have just a little skill in wrestling/grappling you know what to expect, you keep a distance and minimize risks. Having had to take care of a friend who got 50 stitches in his head from a street fight when drunk, I keep the experience in the back of my mind - if I end up having to fight someone I'll make sure I am tactical and minimize the risk of getting hurt, temporary anger can have longer lasting consequences, both me and the opponent.

----------


## zejj

Krav Maga

----------


## IronMasca

This is a difficult question... I have seen many different results on street fighting here in Brazil... It depends much more on the fighter, not his style... 

Vast majority voted for Muay Thai, but honestly, I have seen muay thai wannabe fighters getting spanked many many times...

Muay Thai in my opinion is a general martial art, it prepares you for everything, BUT it prepares you badly... What do I mean about that ?

Falcons can fly, Dolphins can swim, Cheetas can run & DUCKS can do all 3, but they are not good in any one... Thats exactly what Muay Thai is in my opinion...

If you wanna learn how to punch => Boxing (Group A)
If you wanna learn how to kick => TaeKwon-Do (Group A)
To dominate on the ground => Jiu-Jitsu (Group B)
To throw someone in the Ground => JUDO (Group B)

So if u wanna be good at something just dont go for Muay Thai... My vote of single style would go to *Boxing* just because in real life most fights will end up with a single punch... And after u learn boxing, u can learn any group B style and you would be hard to beat... 

But like I said before, it depends on the fighter and in most of the cases, who attacks first...

----------


## NihilistFighter

I've been wrestling since I was in high school and found that when you go up against BJJ guys, their game starts where your game ends: when they are put to their backs. BJJ guys don't mind being on their backs which is where the game ends if you are a wrestler.

----------


## 1moreset024

I prefer "Tap & Rack" fighting style

----------


## ptmikey

Muay thai for sure. nothing better then knocking he guy out before the fight even starts  :Smilie:

----------


## YERDADDY

> The greatest fighter I haver ever encountered in real world situations would choose wrestling. He was fast as fuck and could squat over 800lb. He also loved pain and was Satan on the ground. He would take one to two hits and get the person on the ground and pretty much rape them. Used his legs a lot. I tried and tried to get the idiot to tryout for mma. I don't know if "style" is superior in any way but I do know if your style is "standing" and you bump into a man like the one I just spoke of and you will be made a bitch. All real world fights go to the ground if you think they don't the the first time you meet someone who does your probably gonna get messed up. When the throats start getting stomped and the elbows start to drop it's a different world than in the ring with rules and a ref. Met some good mma fighters that got their asses straight up handed to them by fat ass retard rednecks.


 THIS!
All this "muay thai can strike good enough to keep the grappler at distance" is BS. The wrestler WILL NOT put his fists up and dance and wait for you to knock him out. If you think that you can keep the wrestler off of you because you can strike, you haven't fought off one of MANY that can take your one punch (IF you are LUCKY enough to get the first one in) on his way in to put you down. If you can't grapple and you fight a wrestler who isn't knocked out by your first strike you are already on your back and taking major damage. I've seen this DOZENS of times in real fights. Same reason he wouldn't have a chance in a ring boxing with a muay thai practitioner, is the same reason the MT guy doesn't have a chance keeping the grappler from taking him down in a real fight. His whole art is taking down people who EXPECT him to try to take them down. If you try to box (or kickbox) him, it's like taking candy from a baby. You have NO CHANCE. 

As has been pointed out above, and I've tried to emphasize on the other thread in this forum, REAL combat is almost impossible to train for and all of this "who beats who in a real fight" BS is just really mental masturbation. You have NO IDEA who you are messing with, or what kind of weapons they (or their friends) are willing to use to do away with you. Stay out of trouble, keep your hands to yourself, and you will probably live longer and maybe get to go peacefully in your sleep at a ripe old age surrounded by your grandkids.
Want to be a tough guy? Die in battle and go to Valhalla? You will eventually run into the one you never expected and he will send you there.

----------


## YERDADDY

> a decent striker can put anyone to sleep before they get the chance to grab him.


 A good wrestler will be way inside his strike zone and have him on his way down before he can land a punch.

----------


## Quester

The point of wrestler v muy thai is easily demonstrated by the fact that no MMA champions are only 1-sided.
Boxing's best attribute might be that, because it is so close-in, it is perhaps the most similar experience to a real fight. In other disciplines, you have to train long enough to get comfortable fighting without thinking about hurting your sparing partner.

----------


## Dr.L

BJJ works in a street fight, there are hundreds of videos of BJJ being used in the street. The Gracie's became who they are because they proved it against guys who trained Kempo, Muay Thai, box, etc. You can look this up on Youtube. In the first UFC fights back in the 90s, you could head butt, punch in the testicles, etc and BJJ or grappling always won. Krav Maga sucks, they have never proved it in a real fight, and against a guy with a knife or a gun, good luck using those dumb techniques. All MMA fighters combine Boxing, kickboxing or Muay Thai with BJJ and Wrestling. Aikido is for grandparents.

----------


## Couchlockd

Or be the guy with the gun.  :Smilie:

----------


## bonhamsurf

There is no "1 Best Fighting Style." The best fighting style is a mixture from many different arts.

----------


## bonhamsurf

> I really dont think there is a most dominate style it just depends on whos using the style and against who
> We have even seen a resurgence of some guys using karate effectively


I have to agree. After being a fighter for almost 30 years, the truth is the absolute best fighters are skilled in various arts. I do have my favorites, but I don't believe there's a single "Best" style.

----------


## TRA

I trained traditional karate for years and years, fought point nationally (say all you want, it makes good fighters - Machida, etc). But I think muy Thai is the way to go. It’s really hard to hit a traditional artist but many aren’t trained in defending take downs and then you’re done unless you’re bjj. MT has take down defense as they utilize throws and seem to be one of the martial arts that realized early on the importance or remaining on one’s feet. I think some bro-tistics years ago said most fights go to ground in 10 seconds because our instinct is to grab onto someone. MT prevents that and is a well rounded art. I would abandon high kicks in real situations because it imparts more vulnerability. Leg kicks and striking from MT would jack someone up pretty quickly.

----------


## MuscleScience

> I trained traditional karate for years and years, fought point nationally (say all you want, it makes good fighters - Machida, etc). But I think muy Thai is the way to go. It’s really hard to hit a traditional artist but many aren’t trained in defending take downs and then you’re done unless you’re bjj. MT has take down defense as they utilize throws and seem to be one of the martial arts that realized early on the importance or remaining on one’s feet. I think some bro-tistics years ago said most fights go to ground in 10 seconds because our instinct is to grab onto someone. MT prevents that and is a well rounded art. I would abandon high kicks in real situations because it imparts more vulnerability. Leg kicks and striking from MT would jack someone up pretty quickly.


MT is one of my favorite martial arts and I agree with you. Quick story, about 10 years ago I got into a parking lot fight with a dude that owned the local MMA joint. He was just randomly picking on people and picked me. Anyway it was a shit show of a fight since it was in a parking lot and we were both trained. i got one really good right hand in and he stuffed a takedown pretty good when I shot in. He did get about 10 really good leg kicks to my front leg in on me. I was afraid to check them because I thought he would faint one and shoot in for a takedown and I wasn’t a good wrestler. 

During the fight and for several hours later I didn’t feel the kicks. But I will be damned if They hurt like a mother trucker the next day and for a week after. That was probsbly the least enjoyable week of my life. My leg hurts so bad that baring down to shit made it throb in pain.

----------


## Fiskevatten

Muay Thai is damn dangerous, and fun! Been in Thailand for a long time and those guys are f*king mental! Started out living there and thought "damn these buddhists are lovely", f**k that! Damn demons!
They have fighting in their blood and I can truly understand why Muay Thai is their national sport and why they are good at it.
Buakaw is at the center here.

My opinion is that you need a degree of boxing in you, any kind, but you need that ground pillar. Your arms will ward off, defend and attack in most cases, all else second and third.
Then you need a NACK of fighting. You can see a years of experienced fighter go toe-to-toe with a random dude beaten by his dad and the random dude will very likely be damn dangerous.
Even I sparred with a big guy who had been in several fights when I was younger and I went boxing for 6 months, he couldn't hit me since I deflected his punches with open palms.
Someone said that you need to know how and where to throw a punch and that is very true, combine that with great reflexes, stamina and power, and you can take out most brutes with just that.

Most guys can't fight and finding the "best" fighting style is pointless. 
I bet you mean "best irl" and that would be impossible to tell as well - you can end up in a gun fight, knife, someone holds your girl, 5 vs 1, anything, you will NEVER be prepared enough.
Unless you are Chuck Norris.

I would say boxing or muay thai and then take it from there depending on goals.  :Smilie: 
Check the guy Yi Long out, he has a cool combination and is f*cking deadly!

----------


## Obs

I am an expert in bukakke and windo li-king.

----------


## redz

I have only ever started 2 fights most of my experience has been to be the equalizer. I will only fight honorable battles. Ive helped others in almost every conflict Ive ever been in. There is no good reason to hurt people other than defence of yourself OR defence of someone else. Beyond that fuck it. (Defence of yourself and your family is an acceptable reason to be the aggressor if you truly feel they
Are coming after your family and or friends*

*friends are only covered by this clause by me if I know they had no role in escalating.

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> I have only ever started 2 fights most of my experience has been to be the equalizer. I will only fight honorable battles. Ive helped others in almost every conflict Ive ever been in. There is no good reason to hurt people other than defence of yourself OR defence of someone else. Beyond that fuck it. (Defence of yourself and your family is an acceptable reason to be the aggressor if you truly feel they
> Are coming after your family and or friends*
> 
> *friends are only covered by this clause by me if I know they had no role in escalating.


What if someone's blatantly hitting on your girl in front of you even after she told him to fuck off? Do you KO him? 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## redz

Protect what’s yours but remember there is ways to do it without violence. (I’m not a hippie) I’ve never had to fight because of a girl I’m with though But it’s been close. Always temember people don’t respect life too many people ready to pull a trigger.

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Protect whats yours but remember there is ways to do it without violence. (Im not a hippie) Ive never had to fight because of a girl Im with though But its been close. Always temember people dont respect life too many people ready to pull a trigger.


I was just curious. There's no
right answer imo.

As for the many year old thread that got bumped. I think there are only 4 legitimately effective fighting styles:
Muay Thai
Kick boxing
Boxing
BJJ
I did kenpo and kung-fu for quite a while. Now I realize it is ineffective and a waste of time. It sounds cool to block someone's punch mid air by punching them in the bicep then punching them in the throat. In practice, not a thing.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## Couchlockd

> I was just curious. There's no
> right answer imo.
> 
> As for the many year old thread that got bumped. I think there are only 4 legitimately effective fighting styles:
> Muay Thai
> Kick boxing
> Boxing
> BJJ
> I did kenpo and kung-fu for quite a while. Now I realize it is ineffective and a waste of time. It sounds cool to block someone's punch mid air by punching them in the bicep then punching them in the throat. In practice, not a thing.
> ...


I've said it before and I'll say it again 

Put any must Thai, kick boxer, or mma guy against Tyson , foreman or hollyfield in thier prime and it would not even a single full round.

----------


## Proximal

Poke them in the eye & go from there. Hit them in the Larynx (Adams apple), do what you will while they try to breath. It doesn't take much to take out a knee. Or, carry.

----------


## Proximal

> Poke them in the eye & go from there. Hit them in the Larynx (Adams apple), do what you will while they try to breath. It doesn't take much to take out a knee. Or, carry.


Damn, forgot I posted this (alcohol).

I liked Muay Thai techniques, simple, had a fast learning curve & could be used very quickly. I tried the JKD thing, definitely used elbows & knees. And also dug the Wing Chun aspect because it was awesome at trapping (there have been NFL teams utilize JKD or wing Chun for trapping skills for their lineman). 

My favorite seminar was taught by 2 black belts that worked as bouncers at biker bars. They taught you defense against strikes that they would see most often, objects used like a bat or pool cue & what they typically saw regarding knives. They brought in a dude that just did a lot of time to also teach us shanking defense (scariest person I ever encountered in my life).

Kind of learned the KISS approach (keep it simple, stupid). But it ultimately boils down to the person. You just have to want or like to fight & have no regard to being hit, hurt or injured. If those are dominating your thoughts, no martial art skills in the world can help you.

----------


## EDCG19

Judo
Why do i need to fight when i can toss you halfway across the room like a silverback

----------


## charger69

I personally like TAe Kwon Do. 
I have practiced karate, and a little jui jitsu.

Each has its own place. TKD you try to keep a distance between you and the opponents. Its about 70% kicks and 30% punches. 
Karate is a little closer and about 50/50. 
Jui jitsu is one on one. 

Having all of them in your arsenal is the best. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

